# Calling My Sheep



## EllieMay (Jan 10, 2013)

I had my phone with me today while I was taking my sheep for a walk.
This is how I call my sheepies.

(I hope this video works.)


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 10, 2013)

Love the photo...but nuts...no video...would love to see and hear that


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 10, 2013)

So when you click on the photo... nothing comes up?
I have seen other people post videos, but I'm not sure how to do it.


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 10, 2013)

Screw it!
Why don't I just post the blasted link!

http://s937.beta.photobucket.com/us.../for Sienna/callingsheep_zps8bd3e93e.mp4.html 

(maybe that'll work...)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

Worked for me.

Neat video. All come running at you.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 10, 2013)

It worked for me too! 
Too funny!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 11, 2013)

loved it! 

Had a 3 ft iguana about 25 tears ago...Dh and I called him "Kitty" ...would come running down the stairs when we said here kitty, and he would go right to the fridge


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 11, 2013)

I think you have done something bad to those sheep. LOL Very funny


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 11, 2013)

Really cute!


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 11, 2013)

I had to download a bunch of SHI------, first but it finally worked, Those are some really nice cats you have,
are they a MEAT cat?, They resemble some sheep I have seen before. Well to each his own, If you want to
eat cat, who am I to say other wise. I know for a fact that those are old photo's, Might want to post new ones
as they are a lot bigger now. People need to see how big a Meat cat can get.


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, so _maybe _my sheep have a bit of an identity issue . . . nothing that a few hours with a shrink can't cure!

I tried calling them with "Hey, you, COME!" but _phffft  _they barely lifed an eyelash.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 11, 2013)

The word Dinner, works well with my husband and kids, and hey that fits, as someday you might be eating them.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 11, 2013)

EllieMay, I died laughing when I saw this . I took this video, has to be two years ago way before hubby built the sheep barn for me . This is the first time I've shared it as I was afraid people would think I was nuts! Looks like I'm in good company 

Hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoyed seeing yours, lol!

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/775aca70c3f45cda4e33b611a10b5379.mp4


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

...that's funny...Kitty, kitty... 

Remuda...yours didn't open for me 

So...how do you call yours?  Mine come when I call..."come babies"


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

Worked for me. 

She says SHEEP!!

I like the eerie noise the gate makes behind you then all the sheep disappear. Made me laugh.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 11, 2013)

It's a little long Bon, but maybe click on this?


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine come when they hear the door open to the feed room


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 11, 2013)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> EllieMay, I died laughing when I saw this . I took this video, has to be two years ago way before hubby built the sheep barn for me . This is the first time I've shared it as I was afraid people would think I was nuts! Looks like I'm in good company
> 
> Hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoyed seeing yours, lol!


*LOVED it!*


*SHEEP!!!*


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

Kristi...that worked  Thank you!!!  Loved it...and your sheep will not have an identity crisis


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 11, 2013)

ROFL!! Ellie, that's a pretty good likeness, haha!

No Bon, the sheep know who they are but I MAY have to work on the dogs, lol!!

I started calling them that way because its the way the guy that sold them to me does it.  He has almost every farm animal you can think of and when he calls SHEEP, SHEEP, only the sheep come up. When he calls GOATS, GOATS , only the goats come up, when he calls HORSE,HORSE...... Well you get the idea. It's the darnedest thing to see.  They are all pastured together!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's pretty neat Kristi...all animals knowing who they are

And yes...your dog may thing it is a sheep


----------

